
The art of debugging with Chrome DevTools - octosphere
http://medium.com/frontmen/art-of-debugging-with-chrome-devtools-ab7b5fd8e0b4
======
jhabdas
In recent time Firefox has made great strides where dev tools are concerned.
I'd love to see a stack up comparing the two from the POV of a new developer.

